# grinding crystals for Dyce method



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

I made my first gallon of starter by a 1 lb container of Sue Bee's Spun Honey and a gallon of my honey, then keep replenishing by using the last pound or so with another gallon to make more starter.

BubbaBob


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

So purchased starter (product) is probably easiest?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought a hand flour grinder at the health food store to grind mine. It's cheaper to buy some creamed honey for starter.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Ben...yep, and you never have to buy any more, so long as you make more starter before running out.


----------



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

How much does one gallon of honey weigh?


----------



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

OOPS: Just looked further down the page and saw the post by Sarah regarding weight. Tah dah. now I know. Nevermind.


----------

